# Review of The Perfectionist



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Perfectionist by Rudolph Chelminski

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Great book! 

It was an excellent insight into the values and vagaries of French haute cuisine. Plus, it was well written and entertaining throughout.


----------

